# snow plowong contract



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

this will be my frist year plowing.i am doing com/res jobs.
my only problem is i dont have a clue wht put in a contract.........
CAN SOME ONE HELP ME????
EMAIL IS [email protected]
if u would send me a copy of wht u use...thxx


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

welcome to plowsite....

try posting in the newbie forum or the elements of business forums, this one is for posting cool picts of snow.

also please use the search feature when you can, or at least try. the point of the contract is to make sure you and the customer understand what is to be expected. Judging by your name you probably have one already for mowing.

Stay away from commercial till you have a year or two under your belt- insurance is higher, you'll have to get into deicing etc. 

start/stop to the season
trigger depth
type of contract: seasonal/per trip
cost
what you'll do if a car or something is in your way
what happens if plowing causes damage to the lawn or driveway
24hr contact info for both you and your customer
this should give you a good start.


----------

